# Looking for info on old Wick boats- Adequate, Mizpah.



## miniman

Hi all,
I hope someone out there can assist me in finding out more info about an old sailing drifter, the Adequate. She was one of the first drifters to be fitted with an auxillary engine.
The skipper was Wm Stewart of Wick, and she was run down and sunk by another fishing boat off Shetland whilst carrying out patrol duties during WW1.
Any info/pics of her would be great thanks. I would like to find out what style of boat she was/number etc..

Another boat im trying to find info on is the Mizpah. Also skippered by Wm Stewart of Wick after the loss of the Adequate. 
I am presuming that both were registered to Wick.
Thanks for your assistance.

Barry


----------



## Derek Roger

There was a Mizpah in 69/70 sailed out of Fraserburgh I think . Derek


----------



## davetodd

Barry
1934 Olsens has the following Mizpah's :-
(No official numbers are given)
(motor) BF79 net 27 Owner J.Anderson,Seatown and others.
(motor) SM248 net26 Owner J.Ovett Brighton
(motor) GY518 net26 Owner George B.Bee Grimsby
(motor) LK209 net47 Owner Jas.Christie Burra Isle and others
There are also
Mizpah II (motor) WY47 net16 Owner Thomas D.Eglon and others Whitby
Mizpah III (motor) INS118 net20 built 1931 Lossiemouth 
Owner George Jack and others Avoch

Probably none of these are what you are looking for but it may help eliminate some.
Coudn't find an aux.motor sailing drifter Adequate in that edition of Olsen's.
Regards
Dave


----------



## brian scollay

Hi guys,
Barry here.
The boats im looking for were from around 1900-1932 era.
William Stewart was my great grandfather. I have a copy of his obituary here, where the boat names originated. 
I would like to build a model of the Adequate. It sounds very interesting.
Hopefully more info can be tracked down.
Thanks,
Barry


----------



## donald mckay

Mizpah WK277 built 1904 by James Mair Findochty bought to Wick 31/3/1908 having previously been INS381 LOA 80ft Keel 60ft Beam 20.4ft Draft 6.4ft Tonnage Gross and Nett 47 Tons Sold to J Christie Burra Voe 15/2/1923 
Owners Geo Stewart 10 Nicholson St Wm Stewart 13 Vansidart St Donald and Wm ***mings John Ross Kenneth MacKay Geo ***mings was skipper until 15/4/1919 then Wm Stewart Athough reg says Aux motor fitted no date given
As you can see from Daves post she became LK209 and there is a photo of her taken in the 1950s in the Shetland Museum photo archive photo no B00060 There a couple of others in there as well
She was still going in 1957 in Burra
Adequate WK109 built 24/3/1902 by Wm Wood Branderburgh Motor fitted 11/9/02 Bought to Wick 12/09/1906 by George and Wm Stewart 10 Nicholson St and Alex Wares Innkeeper Wick previously been BF797 LOA 77ft Keel 60ft Beam 19.5 ft Draft 6 ft Tonnage Gross and Nett 40.54 Tonns
Lost 2/12/1916 on Admiralty service having collided with the Emily Riach of Buckie Do***ent GR200-War office 1(a) dated 23/1/1917 should refer 
George Stewart was skipper until 19/4/1913 Wm Stewart after 

Hope this helps


----------



## miniman

Hi Donald,
Thank you very much Sir, thats the very information I was searching for. I can now ask the heritage centre for more info, or pictures if possible.
I presume both were Zulu type vessels, given that the keel lengths were so much shorter than the overall lengths? The pics of the Mizpah show her with a nice Zulu stern anyway.
I now have to find a set of Zulu drawings that I can alter to suit the vessel. I know of a set in Edgar March's book I can scale up.
Thanks again,
Barry


----------



## john webster

I guess you want to borrow the book again, Barry.


----------



## miniman

Hi John, I was going to be paying you a visit again sir. If you dont mind, could I possibly borrow it for a wee while please?
Whens best to get you in the now?

Barry


----------



## john webster

out on loan at the moment, but I'l let you know when it is returned, should be soon.

jw


----------



## miniman

Ok, only need it for long enough to scan the drawing.
Im in no rush anyway, Im still making a scale RC model of my full size yacht. 
By the way, when are you coming out for a sail in her? Im needing crew!

Barry


----------



## john webster

invite me out as a guest for a pleasure cruise, and have me working!! some tour guide you are.
Ill let you know when book is returned.

jw


----------



## miniman

Im just a cunning Weeker, always an alterior motive!

You can handle the helm surely, while I pull ropes!?

PM me your mobile number would you please as well.


----------



## mikeg

miniman said:


> Hi Donald,
> Thank you very much Sir, thats the very information I was searching for. I can now ask the heritage centre for more info, or pictures if possible.
> I presume both were Zulu type vessels, given that the keel lengths were so much shorter than the overall lengths? The pics of the Mizpah show her with a nice Zulu stern anyway.
> I now have to find a set of Zulu drawings that I can alter to suit the vessel. I know of a set in Edgar March's book I can scale up.
> Thanks again,
> Barry


A few pics of Zulu's here:

http://www.avoch.org/html/boats.html

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## miniman

Hi Mike,
Cheers for the link, some good pics and info there.
Some good history on Avoch. 
Thanks,
Barry


----------



## davetodd

I have followed the comments with interest and am grateful for the link to Avoch Heritage.
This has helped me add a correction to a photograph of a model of FIDELITY which was indexed as 149 LK.
Now corrected to BF 1479.
Another photograph of a model of a Shetland Yole LK 140 Grutness needs confirming.
Can anyone assist please.
Regards
Dave


----------



## Big Reidy

Derek Roger said:


> There was a Mizpah in 69/70 sailed out of Fraserburgh I think . Derek


there was a mizpah sailed from fraserburgh FR240 which was sold to boston in the early 60's also another mizpah from fraserburgh FR223 Which was lost on the west coast by fire around 82. any photo's off either of these boats would be appreciated Big Reidy.


----------



## Ghostrider

Re: miniman. The Mizpah (LK 209) very possibly ended her days slowly rotting away against the wall of Hay's Dock outside the cement store in the 70's/80's. There were the last remains of at least three boats there, more or less lying on top of each other in the silt. Two still had readable names, one was the 'Reward' LK307, she'd burned at sea in '61 and been towed in and abandoned. The other readable name, as best as my memory serves 35 years after the fact, was the 'Mizpah', I don't recall if she had a number visible or not though.

That area was only cleared of debris when the dock was refurbished as part of the new Shetland Museum sometime in the 1990's/2000's, so if anything identifiable of her was still left by then the Museum staff would have either kept it, or at least recorded it was there I would think. They salvaged keel etc timbers out of the silt of a German 19th C. sailing boat that had been condemned and beached for a store in the same area, and which everything of her that had been visible had been removed 40 years earlier, so there's no telling what all they considered worth keeping when they were working over the decades of ac***ulated junk in that area. Could be worth giving the Museum a call and asking if they have any remnants of her, if you're interested.


----------

